
YesGraph’s Numbers from TechCrunch, Product Hunt, and Hacker News - ivankirigin
http://blog.yesgraph.com/yesgraph-tc-ph-hn-omg-bbq/
======
benologist
You're sugarcoating these numbers a bit calling them successful and describing
signups as something that don't matter then exploring metrics that don't
matter. It doesn't look like very effective marketing at all, maybe PH was ok
but that's not very repeatable.

HN is a disaster, 0.5% conversion rate not 2.8%. At 3,100 visitors per per
post you need 60 front page posts to get 1,000 registrations and probably
several hundred to get 1,000 actual users!

TC looks really bad if you're pre-product, a mailing list is like a funnel on
top of your registration funnel.

PH was a month ago so you can really pinpoint how effective that was - 705
registrations is some number of active users today.

